# Zig-Zag Beanie



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I was inspired by the Super Hat to post this pattern. I loved the way it came out. It's a first attempt at a pattern, so feel free to PM me if you have questions or if I have left out something vital!

Hope you like it!

Cathy


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That is a very handsome hat! I love it! Thanks for the download.


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

So interesting, can't wait to try it.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing and for the download. I love your hat the way it came out


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Great looking hat.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice, thank you.


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

I love this and it looks warm!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks, will try for my son.


----------



## knitican (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you! looks fun :thumbup:


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very nice. Excellent directions. Will try it soon. There was a discussion about this stitch in the last few days. 
Thanks.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks very much  What a great pattern. It's def on my list for next year!


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Wonderful pattern, thank you!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you. Can't wait it make it. So clever.


----------



## knitzandknotz (Nov 11, 2011)

You rock! Thanks so much for sharing. I love knitting hats. I plan to utilize the magic loop for this one.


----------



## JanetofAus (May 29, 2011)

Cathy, that is a wonderful hat and I will make it next year. Thank you for the pattern and may I wish you a merry Christmas!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Very interesting pattern, Cathy. Can't wait to knit it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for shareing.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

very nice


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

Great pattern and idea. Added it in my to do list. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

Love it. Hope mine will end up looking as great as the one you made.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

cattdages said:


> I was inspired by the Super Hat to post this pattern. I loved the way it came out. It's a first attempt at a pattern, so feel free to PM me if you have questions or if I have left out something vital!
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> Cathy


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I do like this hat. I've downloaded it to try.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2013)

Lovely, thank you


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the download of your great looking hat. Right off the bat -- is the Norwegian cast on the same as the long tail cast on?


cattdages said:


> I was inspired by the Super Hat to post this pattern. I loved the way it came out. It's a first attempt at a pattern, so feel free to PM me if you have questions or if I have left out something vital!
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> Cathy


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

atb said:


> Thanks for the download of your great looking hat. Right off the bat -- is the Norwegian cast on the same as the long tail cast on?


It is very similar, but stretchier. You hold the yarn the same way, but there's an extra twist. It's nearly as fast which is why I like it!

Here is a demo


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you Cathy. I have been looking for a beanie pattern. This one fits the bill.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks for the pattern


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks. Excellent video. Will try it when I need stretchy.l


cattdages said:


> It is very similar, but stretchier. You hold the yarn the same way, but there's an extra twist. It's nearly as fast which is why I like it!
> 
> Here is a demo


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks! Eager to try this!


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Another great pattern for a chemo cap. Thank you so much for sharing. I have the ribbing started and didn't know what pattern to make this time so you solved my problem very nicely. Thank you so much.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

wow good for you - thanks for sharing -GOD BLESS YOU AND A VERY M E R R Y CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOURS! well done


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Neat hat! Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

you state in the instruction to cast on 108 sts using both colors - so am assuming that I hold them together at the same time, does this mean I am actually casting on two stitches at a time so actually only need to count 54 as I go along. I know I should know the answer but guess I am having a brain fart moment. LOL


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very nice hat. Thank you for sharing the pattern. I have downloaded it to see if I can do it later. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Noreen said:


> you state in the instruction to cast on 108 sts using both colors - so am assuming that I hold them together at the same time, does this mean I am actually casting on two stitches at a time so actually only need to count 54 as I go along. I know I should know the answer but guess I am having a brain fart moment. LOL


I'm sorry! You're not holding them both together, you're doing the cast on with the top in one color and the bottom in the other. Does that make sense?


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

cattdages said:


> I'm sorry! You're not holding them both together, you're doing the cast on with the top in one color and the bottom in the other. Does that make sense?


Nope am even more confused now - oh well I will just keep going just finished the ribbing and about to start the pattern part hopefully will look like it is supposed to look. LOL


----------



## JanetofAus (May 29, 2011)

I use a thumb cast-on so I will be able to hold one colour in each hand, thanks for the tip.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

JanetofNQ said:


> I use a thumb cast-on so I will be able to hold one colour in each hand, thanks for the tip.


Yes! That was what I had in mind.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

I like it. Thanks for posting. &#9829;


----------



## beeseaview (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi everyone Happy New Year 
where would get a Patten for tree of life throw?
Bee


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

thank you for the pattern. Will be fun to knit.


----------

